# Blood in cannula



## AJLang (Jun 23, 2013)

I checked my BG in an hour ago and was happy with 6.2. For some unknown reason I decided to check just now and it had shot up to 11 which I wasn't expecting so I decided to change my cannula. I was very surprised to find blood in the cannula and around the infusion site. Any thoughts as to what could cause this?


----------



## Redkite (Jun 23, 2013)

My son gets this now and then and I've always put it down to him receiving a direct knock on the cannula site and/or a sharp tug on the tubing.  I would change the set.  Occasionally he gets a bleed into the cannula on insertion - in this case (unless it's loads), the blood usually flushes back through when he primes the cannula.


----------



## Phil65 (Jun 23, 2013)

AJLang said:


> I checked my BG in an hour ago and was happy with 6.2. For some unknown reason I decided to check just now and it had shot up to 11 which I wasn't expecting so I decided to change my cannula. I was very surprised to find blood in the cannula and around the infusion site. Any thoughts as to what could cause this?



Nothing too much to worry about, I get this all the time!  just change your cannula and keep an eye on your levels.....you may have missed out on some of your basal delivery.


----------



## Tina chick (Jun 23, 2013)

Redkite said:


> My son gets this now and then and I've always put it down to him receiving a direct knock on the cannula site and/or a sharp tug on the tubing.  I would change the set.  Occasionally he gets a bleed into the cannula on insertion - in this case (unless it's loads), the blood usually flushes back through when he primes the cannula.



Do u mean when he fills the cannula or primes to get rid of air.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  It's a mystery as to why it happened because I hadn't been doing anything to pull it and the cannula had gone in the day before.  Phil I really feel for you that this happens on a regular basis because I found it quite scary that my BG should go up from 6 to 11 in an hour without any food.  You were right about the basal, thank you.  I changed the cannula as soon as I realised that there was a a problem and did a correction before bed to counter the basal problem.  My only wonder was whether it might be a bleed because of my daily aspirin so I didn't take that last night.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 24, 2013)

Tina chick said:


> Do u mean when he fills the cannula or primes to get rid of air.


When he attaches the tubing and fills the cannula, this usually clears any small bleed into the cannula that happened on insertion.  Very rarely a site bleeds more than this, and we have to remove the cannula and insert another one in a different site.


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 24, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Thanks everyone.  It's a mystery as to why it happened because I hadn't been doing anything to pull it and the cannula had gone in the day before.  Phil I really feel for you that this happens on a regular basis because I found it quite scary that my BG should go up from 6 to 11 in an hour without any food.  You were right about the basal, thank you.  I changed the cannula as soon as I realised that there was a a problem and did a correction before bed to counter the basal problem.  My only wonder was whether it might be a bleed because of my daily aspirin so I didn't take that last night.


It will take several days for the aspirin to get out of your system, so if that's the cause of the problem it won't go away immediately.  Do check with your doctor that it's OK to stop it, as he/she's the one who knows why you're taking it and the implications of stopping it.


----------



## AJLang (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks LeeLee when I had other problems, with bruising, the diabetic nurse suggested that I have the aspirin every other day but my eye consultant says every day. I get contradictory advice dependent upon who I speak to. If the cannula bleeding happens again I will see what the pump nurse says about the aspirin. Thanks for the suggestion


----------

